# trolling small res.



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

whats everone use this time of year and what deeps. best time of day or night.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

jigs bottom bouncers hot-n-tots. day or nite


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

This time of the year the bigger the bait the better


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Most fish Ive been getting and marking been deeper/bottom related. Vib at night and drift jigs during the day till water gets cold and the leaves go away! Flat-line works for letting you ckeck the lines for floating debri. Doesnt mean there isnt shallow fish somewhere but I move up out of 20fow and dont mark nothin now. Wont be long!


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Jig
As your drifting to you work the jig, or just let it bounce on the bottom. Do you tip it with anything like a minnow or leach.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

I use BulletBobbers for stripers and others.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

TO COOL!!!! I got to get some of those for the calm night live bait troll. As far as jigs go I pull the auger off and short hook minnows for light strikes. Eyes like to pull on bait first gulp second. Keep in contact with bottom not drag at a 45 Deg angle. Alot of fish in open water yet but the active ones are at 15. To tough to troll break lines in res and stay on 15. Back troll them.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks jig. riverman were do get bulletbobers. Do they work like a slipbober or do tie a leader. I asume you troll them liek minie dipseys or planer boards, but onlny in shallow water and not as far back.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I did a search and found them under bulletbobber.com Man these things look like just the ticket for trolling close to shore or just keeping your bait out in the strike zone. There is some good video on the web site.


----------

